# Can a Trek 830 from the 90s handle difficult trails?



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

I've spent the last month looking for a mountain bike under $200 for my girlfriend. The more I search the more her old 1990s Trek 830 looks like a viable option for the trails. I gave up on it pretty quick because both wheels were ridiculously out of true and I figured buying something more recent would just be better overall.

The trek 830 shifts smooth, has a suspension fork (not sure how well it works), and is in good shape overall. Also from my understanding the frames are bulletproof. My problem is that many of the trails around here are fairly rocky with lots of loose over hard. Do you think the Trek 830 could handle this kind of abuse? Heck, do you think my beginner girlfriend could handle that kind of abuse? I just have no way of knowing how it rides because it is literally unrideable with how bad the wheels are. Also she herself has never ridden it because it's actually her Mom's old bike that she is borrowing.

I guess my main question is, what would you rather ride? A Giant Rincon/Specialized Hardrock that is 10 years old but in decent condition, or a 1990s Trek 830 in good condition with a suspension fork?

EDIT: I also want to add that I have been looking on craigslist multiple times a day for the past 30 days straight, the local college is in session right now which I think doubles my towns population (Very few locals go there), so any bike in the sub $200 range is basically a blood bath to buy because so many students are trying to get a mountain bike for cheap.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Keep it easy and fun or she will bolt! Everyone likes a better bike but the experience you give her will insure that she really has a good time. Ride some rolling gentle stuff while you dial in what she wants in a bike. Trust me, I've done it the other way and it doesn't work.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This question is less about the bike and more about the girlfriend.

My wife wanted to ride with me back when we were dating. She didn't want to spend a ton, but she wanted a capable bike. She got a ~$500 Specialized Rockhopper. Solid, but entry level. She sorta enjoyed riding, but she didn't LOVE it. She HATED anything more difficult than an intermediate trail on that bike, and preferred beginner-level trails on it.

A number of years ago, we moved somewhere that had quite a few trails that were more fun for her, but she felt like that bike was holding her back. A couple things about it were problematic. First, it was heavy. She's small, and that bike was difficult for her to do much with. Second, even though it "fit" her, the geometry did not inspire confidence on downhills. As such, she had less momentum to help her up the next climb. That meant she worked harder on the climbs than I did. So she wore out faster.

So we spent time finding something that worked better for her. Weight was a big priority. So was a geometry that inspired more confidence in her going fast downhill. We found one on the used market (quite a high end bike, too), and now a few years later, she's out riding advanced trails with me and she loves it.

My wife is less willing to tolerate punishment than I am. If your girlfriend is "hard" and willing to punish herself on the bike to find whatever rewards she's after (reaching the summit with the view, the accomplishment of finishing a grueling ride, whatever), then the old bike will work for now. If, however, she's less willing to put up with that, or only willing to put up with so much discomfort before she calls it quits, you owe it to her to get her something better. Her personality plays heavily into this.

So do the trails in your area. Regardless of which bike, is there an appropriate progression of trail difficulties in your area, ranging from fairly smooth beginner stuff with fun sections and climbs that aren't terribly punishing on through a wide selection of intermediate stuff, at least? I've seen too many guys dragging significant others (and kids, for that matter) onto trails that were beyond them, and the families were a right bit angry by the time I encountered them. Don't be that dude.

I'll do that to my wife occasionally now, because she's skilled enough to handle herself. But I don't do it for nothing. I make sure there's a reason for it, and something at the end that will make it worthwhile for her. A great view, a fun section of trail, a waterfall, whatever. I know the sorts of things she likes and I work that stuff into our rides together. There are still some things she just doesn't enjoy, that I do. And we work that out.

What I'm getting at is that she needs to be the one to decide on the bike. And don't let the decision be primarily about the money. She has to enjoy being on the bike before she is going to enjoy riding trails with you on the bike. She needs to be the one to decide whether she wants the use the Trek 830 or something else. And if $200 won't get something that she will enjoy riding, then if you do spend money on something, it simply won't get ridden. If you need to spend more, find a way to save up enough to get something she likes.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

no, not for a beginner


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

the frame geometry would suck for any kind on tougher trail,,most likely end up going over the bars or washing out;;look at the pics and you can see where you weight distribution is going to be,,for me and techy trails I like my seat a touch lower than my bars

compare this GEO








to this Geo







I think riding the 830 on any kind of "tougher" trail will turn her off to the sport before she can give it a chance,,Id rather hike the trails than ride an 830 myself lol
here's a video you'll enjoy of 90's bikes on "tough" trails lol,,I like towards the end when the hit the super gnar stair section


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

,not sure where in central CA your located but,something like this would be more fun for her

https://slo.craigslist.org/bik/5458238558.htmlhttps://slo.craigslist.org/bik/5425046355.html

[url]https://slo.craigslist.org/bik/5435869006.html
[/URL]


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I like to break out my Trek 800 every once and a while. It's rigid, and more of a campus bike than a mountain bike. It's best served on greenways and horse trails & fire roads. It's a lot of fun and bomb proof. When someone hit my trail bike with their car, I resorted to riding single track on the 800 for a few weeks. I was fighting it the whole time with its brakes and weight while being extra careful picking proper lines or I was flying over the handlebars. Not too much fun.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

it absolutely will hold up on those trails. Dont let all the new wiz bang technology, lighter frames, better suspension, smoother shifiting fool you into thinking that the 830 cant handle those trails. I still have a Trek 820 from that era. however, your girlfriend probably wont enjoy it nearly as much as she would on a much as a lighter, better shifting, better suspended bike. Also just as important would be ensuring the bike fit properly AND the saddle she uses is comfortable to her on longer, bumpier rides.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

If GF is not a skilled rider, do not put her on one of these. Sure we all rode them back in the day, but if OP is looking to get friend into biking, for newbie this won't be very much fun.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Show her the vid and see if she wants one of those for $200. Let her decide.





Rent a top level bike with her to see how she likes it. Some things are worth more than money.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

eb1888 said:


> Show her the vid and see if she wants one of those for $200. Let her decide.
> 
> Rent a top level bike with her to see how she likes it. Some things are worth more than money.


Geeez, that is painful to watch. Skinny tires, rigid frames, and non-disc brakes doesn't inspire confidence. And doesn't look like you could get your weight back with those geos.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

early downhill races lol.. but damn did i really ride bikes like that


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

hdparrish said:


> Geeez, that is painful to watch. Skinny tires, rigid frames, and non-disc brakes doesn't inspire confidence. And doesn't look like you could get your weight back with those geos.


That's just how it was back in the day. Back were just that way. I've been riding the same trails since 1989 and I've moved my bikes up through time. I took my old '94 930 back through and thought, 'man I must have been some kind of animal to ride this!', but again, at the time, that's what bikes were.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

As others have said, the most important part is the kind of riding your GF wants to do. If she just wants to be with you, ride on a rails-to-trails trail on the 830 or a Walmart special (after checking it is properly assembled). if she wants to do a nice liesurly cruise on singletrack, the same. If she wants to bomb downhill, she needs more than a $200 bike.

And, don't believe her when she tells you hat she wants to do. Watch and see what she does.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Ra further thought: Nothing sucks the fun out of something like mountain biking more than bad equipment, except being frightened. Unless she is an adrenalin junkie, a level fire road is a good place to start.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

MASC1104 said:


> Dont let all the new wiz bang technology, lighter frames, better suspension, smoother shifiting fool you into thinking that the 830 cant handle those trails.


Exactly,,,wait.....what?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure it can. You just have to be really skillful and go sorta slow, kinda like Brumotti or Martyn Ashton.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> And, don't believe her when she tells you hat she wants to do. Watch and see what she does.


This is excellent advice, and it extends well beyond mountain biking.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the help! Before I say anything else I'll give an update: I found out that the rims weren't actually out of true and that it was actually just the tires not being seated well at all. So I got the bike tuned up and I rode it and I was surprised at how good it felt for being so old, it's like brand new. The most surprising part was how well the fork worked, I was jumping off tall curbs and it actually felt more plush than a lot of those low end suntours. Although the amount of travel the thing has is pitiful, it must be about 60mm. 

She asked to go riding this morning so I took her to a "medium/beginner" trail and she did really well! She definitely wasn't flying down the trails on the downhill but she was going a decent speed. This was her third time mountain biking but it was her first time being on a bike that fit her (she rode my large full suspension stumpjumper and she is 5' 6"). She was having a lot of fun on this ride, a lot better than riding my Stumpjumper! I definitely agree that the Trek 830 isn't exactly a bike that should be used for much longer, as I feel it is already holding her back. However in the mean time I ordered her a pair of Geax Gato 2.3 tires for the front and rear to help soften the ride, which I can transfer over to her next bike assuming it is also a 26.

I also want to add that she is super tough and very competitive, it takes a lot to make her uncomfortable. She is also a little bit of an adrenaline junky. I took her body surfing in 15 foot waves and I ended up wanting to leave after getting thrashed for an hour but she made me stay haha.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

That old frame will fit 2.3-inch tires between the stays? Awesome.

In the early going, it's all about what gets you enthused and motivated. Hell, I guess that applies across the entire pastime--I moved up from a 26-inch hardtail to a 27.5-inch squishy this winter because I was getting burned out and wanted something different.

Happy trails,

HDP


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

hdparrish said:


> That old frame will fit 2.3-inch tires between the stays? Awesome.
> 
> In the early going, it's all about what gets you enthused and motivated. Hell, I guess that applies across the entire pastime--I moved up from a 26-inch hardtail to a 27.5-inch squishy this winter because I was getting burned out and wanted something different.
> 
> ...


I had my friends rim with his Geax Gato 2.3 on her bike when I took it to the bike shop and the mechanic said that the tire should fit both the front and back but it is pretty much the absolute max of what the bike can fit. I didn't think to check the stays though! I'll put my buddies tires on it tonight to see if it clears, if not then I'll just cancel my order for one of the tires since it hasn't shipped. Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm just musing. I have no idea if it'd fit or not, only a general concern as even some relatively recent hardtail frames won't fit 2.3 in back.

My guess is older designs would have even less tolerance, but I could be sorely mistaken.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

hdparrish said:


> I'm just musing. I have no idea if it'd fit or not, only a general concern as even some relatively recent hardtail frames won't fit 2.3 in back.
> 
> My guess is older designs would have even less tolerance, but I could be sorely mistaken.


Alright just double checked and the tire will clear! It actually has quite a bit of clearance too which I found surprising. Did the stays get narrower as time went on?


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Tubing got fatter. Maybe that's to blame. Haha.

Please share a pic of the ride once it's ready.


----------



## Roadcrewsteve (Jan 25, 2021)

Central Cal Rider said:


> I've spent the last month looking for a mountain bike under $200 for my girlfriend. The more I search the more her old 1990s Trek 830 looks like a viable option for the trails. I gave up on it pretty quick because both wheels were ridiculously out of true and I figured buying something more recent would just be better overall.
> 
> The trek 830 shifts smooth, has a suspension fork (not sure how well it works), and is in good shape overall. Also from my understanding the frames are bulletproof. My problem is that many of the trails around here are fairly rocky with lots of loose over hard. Do you think the Trek 830 could handle this kind of abuse? Heck, do you think my beginner girlfriend could handle that kind of abuse? I just have no way of knowing how it rides because it is literally unrideable with how bad the wheels are. Also she herself has never ridden it because it's actually her Mom's old bike that she is borrowing.
> 
> ...


I believe a Trek830 can handle quite a lot. I did the entire Slickrock trail in Moab on my Trek830. That was several years ago and it is still running good. I've only bought a few upgrades like seat, and tires, and pedals. For the most part the bike is completely stock and has carried me for hundreds, maybe 1000, of miles. Good luck!


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Before the internet explosion, that bike--and many just like it--handled difficult trails just fine. Then, after years of doing just fine riding difficult trails with those bikes... we learned that those bikes cannot handle the difficult trails we had been riding. For years.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Colo Springs E said:


> Before the internet explosion, that bike--and many just like it--handled difficult trails just fine. Then, after years of doing just fine riding difficult trails with those bikes... we learned that those bikes cannot handle the difficult trails we had been riding. For years.


Yep, who would have thought I've been riding all over the Front Range on this bike since new, and that it wasn't capable?









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Colo Springs E said:


> Before the internet explosion, that bike--and many just like it--handled difficult trails just fine. Then, after years of doing just fine riding difficult trails with those bikes... we learned that those bikes cannot handle the difficult trails we had been riding. For years.


It's funny.. this is an OLD thread that was dredged, but that's besides the point.

Earlier this year a friend and I got exactly this frame up and running again. Yep, it can do it. The newer stuff just does it better. It's funny how that works, time moves on and we learn new things.


----------

